

How Apple Pay Could Work on Apple Watch Without Touch ID - ilyabirman
http://ilyabirman.net/meanwhile/all/how-apple-pay-could-work-on-apple-watch-without-touch-id/

======
lxgr
Apple explicitly states that the iPhones 5, 5s and 5c are supported when using
the watch: [https://www.apple.com/apple-pay/](https://www.apple.com/apple-
pay/)

The 5 and 5c don't even support Tough ID, so they have to use some other form
of identification, either on the watch itself or on the paired phone.

